# Mike at BikesDirect...



## clydesdale (Sep 15, 2007)

or anyone who can answer these questions.
First, some background.
I am about to purchase my first road bike in almost 15 years! My current bike is an old Panasonic CR-MO with Suntour AR derailleurs. I bought it when I was in high school (I am now 35).
I competed in my first sprint triathlon this summer, loved it, and want to get into riding and training some more. I do not plan on being super competitive and will likely never win an event. Just doing it for the fun and exercise.
I looked at several bikes at my LBS (Giant OCR2, Scott S50, etc.). I am looking to stay at about $1,000. Saw the Motobecane 2007-2008 Sprintour and Sprint online. Since the guys at my LBS stressed the importance of good components, it seems BD has the best deals for the price.
Here are my questions.

#1. I am 6'4" tall and weigh about 250lbs (hence, clydesdale). The tires that come with both the Sprintour and Sprint are 700x23. I was told that someone my size should ride on nothing smaller than a 25. I was also told that some bikes cannot accomodate wider tires (they rub against the brake calipers and/or seat tube). Can the rims/frames of these bikes accomodate larger wheel widths? If so, can BD simply ship the bike with the larger width tires or would I have to buy them from my LBS?

#2. I looked through the specs on the Sprintour and Sprint. The major differences seem to be mono vs. dual seat stays, pro high modulus vs ? fork, Cane Creek vs. TEKTRO brakes, Vuelta Superlite vs. Vuelta Pro rims, FSA Carbon fiber vs. Truvativ Elita cranks, FSA vs. Truvativa bottom bracket, and Kenda Kaliente vs. Kenda Kontender tires. Do these differences only impact the bikes weight and speed or are the components on the Sprintour built better (i.e. last longer)? I am not interested in shaving seconds off of my time, but am interested in better quality components.

#3. Are the stem and headset different on these two bikes? I'm not sure, but I don't think the BD website specified.

#4. The Serpens and LeChamp are in the same price range as the Sprintour. Which of these bikes would you recommend and why?


Sorry to be so long-winded, but I am about to spend a good chunk of change and want to be confident that I am making the right choice.

Thanks!


----------



## popsi (Aug 5, 2007)

I can recommend the Motobecane LeChamp SL. I'm 6'4 and weigh in at 220lbs. I guess you would need some other wheels at your weight as I can feel the flex of the AC420s when sprinting. No problem at "normal" riding... The LeChamp is a great bike


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Look at my review on the Serpens...Mike recommended it to me because of the steel and the wheelset for my weight which was around 227 when I first started riding. If I recall correctly, I think Mike told me he had put guys on the steel Serpens up to 275 and felt pretty confident about it. I would send Mike a private message though as I think he responds to those much quicker than these forum posts. Good luck...the bikes are great from BD! Chris


----------



## agent orange (Sep 11, 2007)

Just to echo what Chris (tennis5) has already said. I've just ordered a second hand Serpens from ebay and had a few questions about the rear triangle, tyre tolerance, frame geometry etc, so I cheekily fired off a PM to Mike. Got a reply within 24 hours and all my questions were answered, bearing in mind I'm not buying the bike from Bikes Direst I was very impressed.

Can only answer one question about the Serpens, tyre clearance is a recommended 28mm max but a few owners run with 30mm with no probs. BTW I'm 6' 4" too, although a bit lighter at 190Ib and at 42 an alu frame is just a bit too brittle for me on long rides. At my age I'm not going to break any speed records, a couple of Ibs is a sacrifice I'm more than willing to make for increased comfort.

Good luck in your search hope you find something soon.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

clydesdale said:


> or anyone who can answer these questions.
> First, some background.
> I am about to purchase my first road bike in almost 15 years! My current bike is an old Panasonic CR-MO with Suntour AR derailleurs. I bought it when I was in high school (I am now 35).
> I competed in my first sprint triathlon this summer, loved it, and want to get into riding and training some more. I do not plan on being super competitive and will likely never win an event. Just doing it for the fun and exercise.
> ...


Hi

Sorry it took so long for me to post - went to Bush gardens with the kids - stayed off line

Anyway,

I really like the Serpens for your use; if you can ride a 61cm

1 - all the bikes you mention can easily use a 25c - 28c also I think is not an issue
but we do not modify bikes before shipping them 

2 - Sprintour is about a pound under Sprint - nicer spec on a few parts; but will not last any longer

3 - same stems and headsets

4 - SERPENS will last forever and the ride is smooth is silk - I love this bike! le Champion is a race bike; not good for your use [my opinion]

thanks

mike


----------



## clydesdale (Sep 15, 2007)

*Thanks for your response everyone*

I will certainly take a closer look at the Serpens. One more question, though. What about a cyclocross bike? Would such a bike be better suited for heavier riders?


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

I guess if you were looking to go off road it would be ok...but for comfort on a road bike, I would stick with the serpens or something in steel...just my opinion though...


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tennis5 said:


> I guess if you were looking to go off road it would be ok...but for comfort on a road bike, I would stick with the serpens or something in steel...just my opinion though...


 
I disagree. Tires are by far the most important factor (excluding fit) with comfort. The Cross bike will allow for fat tires.

Get a cross bike and don't look back.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> I disagree. Tires are by far the most important factor with comfort. The Cross bike will allow for fat tires.
> 
> Get a cross bike and don't look back.



Of course you disagree...as always...lol. I said "comfort on a road bike...steel"...if he is looking for something in the hybrid dept, cyclo is great. :thumbsup: :


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

The cyclocross bike would be a great option. Very versatile. Do not dismiss the thought. IF you have any plans to ever ride at a park or on grass then a cyclocross bike should merit attention. The fantom cross pro would be a great option.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

tennis5 said:


> I guess if you were looking to go off road it would be ok...but for comfort on a road bike, I would stick with the serpens or something in steel...just my opinion though...


Please don't fall for the myth that the material a bike is made from automatically dictates how it rides. 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-materials.html

Tire choice makes the biggest difference in ride comfort.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tennis5 said:


> Of course you disagree...as always...lol. I said "comfort on a road bike...steel"...if he is looking for something in the hybrid dept, cyclo is great. :thumbsup: :


So a cyclocross bike is closer to the "hybrid" class of bikes than the "road" class of bikes? I didn't know that. Maybe it's the drop bars that had me confussed. 


To the OP. I have a steel road bike, a CF road bike, a Ti Road bike and a Alum Cyclocross bike. I've put many miles on all of them. Without exception, overall "comfort" is a function of fit not material. If I knew I was going to be riding on rough roads I would take the cross bike with the 32's on it. I will admitt that the 32's that I'm using on it seem to slow me down a bit (not enough to matter) but I think it is more of a function of tire construction than the size.

I fully suspect that if the bike fit me better I could find some 32's + that allowed me to ride with the same exact groups I ride with now on all my other bikes.

Currently the steel bike is my favorite. Not becuase of the material but because of the fit. 

If the steel Moto fits you well than get it. Of course that maybe hard to tell since you can't ride it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

tennis5 said:


> Of course you disagree...as always...lol. I said "comfort on a road bike...steel"...if he is looking for something in the hybrid dept, cyclo is great. :thumbsup: :


???

My Cyclocross bike is excatly the same geometry as my most recent custom road bike.

Where does Hybrid fit in?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

clydesdale said:


> I will certainly take a closer look at the Serpens. One more question, though. What about a cyclocross bike? Would such a bike be better suited for heavier riders?


A cross bike would probably be a great choice. Just about any cross bike will be stronger and (with the right tires) ride more comfortably. Of course, you'll sacrifice some small amount of performance.

Having said that, I'm 6-3, 200 pounds, and recently got a MB Sprint (62 cm). It's quite nice, but I've never had such a high perf. ride before. I'm going to wait to see how satisfied I am with the stock setup. I suspect I will change to larger tires - probably 28s - in an attempt to smooth the ride a bit (and perhaps protect the wheels).

I see that http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/road_bikes.htm just added some new models - several cross bikes and a touring bike. I might well have gone with one of them if they had been available a month ago.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

covenant said:


> Please don't fall for the myth that the material a bike is made from automatically dictates how it rides.
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-materials.html
> 
> Tire choice makes the biggest difference in ride comfort.


I didnt fall into any myth...I rode both...steel rode better for me as a big guy...so I stated what was best for me...I think that is what the OP was interested in....not controversy. I stated my opinion, you state yours. I agree tire choice makes a big difference and didnt say contrary...I will say that 4 of the bike shops I visited when looking for my last bike recommended steel for me because of my size and the OP is about 20-25 pounds heavier than I was when I purchased mine so we are similar in size...in addition, Sheldon Brown has never ridden a bike with my butt and/or body that I can recall. Have a good day :thumbsup:


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> So a cyclocross bike is closer to the "hybrid" class of bikes than the "road" class of bikes? I didn't know that. Maybe it's the drop bars that had me confussed.
> 
> 
> To the OP. I have a steel road bike, a CF road bike, a Ti Road bike and a Alum Cyclocross bike. I've put many miles on all of them. Without exception, overall "comfort" is a function of fit not material. If I knew I was going to be riding on rough roads I would take the cross bike with the 32's on it. I will admitt that the 32's that I'm using on it seem to slow me down a bit (not enough to matter) but I think it is more of a function of tire construction than the size.
> ...


By "hybrid type" I meant built to do more than just be a road bike...but you are pretty smart and probably already knew that...


----------

